# Sticky  Trading post forum rules



## UWN admin

The Trading Post forum is for forum members to trade, buy and sell extra gear and services. It's not a place for commercial businesses to post free advertising or drum up customers.

If you have an extra rifle, need to sell your 4-wheeler, or if you're looking for a new bird dog pup or trying to find work, your posts will fit in here. If you've registered for the sole purpose of promoting your car dealership, selling life insurance or signing up customers for trophy whitetail hunting trips to Saskatchewan, please don't do it.

Thanks!


----------

